

Just open sourced this Chrome extension, "GitHub Extras". Help make it awesome? - cambridgemike
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/kameeinbjnhfgamlnaofmcicajelchjn?utm_source=chrome-ntp-icon

======
cambridgemike
Here's the GitHub repository:

<https://github.com/cambridgemike/agile-testing-extension>

